# Process of PCC in india



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello,

Anyone from India esp mumbai, can help me with the process of PCC.

Is there a PCC form that you need to take to police station and then they sign it after checking, or i will have to myslef write format.

Does DIAC directly send PCC form to police or i'll need to carry it.

Would really appreciate if someone can help me with the process.

Thanks,

Oz Migration


----------



## oz309 (Mar 22, 2011)

@OzMigration 

I had done my PCC this Jan, what i had done was to go online(passport) and book a slot and upload the documents requested for. I took the print out and went to one of the Passport kendra and got the PCC the same day. 

One more thing dont worry if you dont get the slot(online) for like 3 weeks or so, all it matters is have you submitted the online request form. 

So book the slot and get into one of the PP seva kendra and get your PCC

Goodluck Mate
Oz309



ozmigration said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone from India esp mumbai, can help me with the process of PCC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

oz309 said:


> Hi oz309,
> Is it that simple to get a PCC from mumbai?I heard thatit takes 2-3 weeks once you have submitted the passport for PCC?Also what is a pcc?Just a stamp on the passport?or one gets a certificate?Can you give the link for the url where one can book the slot?What are the documents required for PCC?


----------



## oz309 (Mar 22, 2011)

@ Dhawal

I am not too sure if the process is any different in Mumbi, I applied from Bangalore and I can say that the process is that simple. 
PCC is a letter what the officer would give you after checking the passport and yes there will be a stamp in the passport by the issuing authority. 

you can check Police Clearance Certificate the link for more information 

But on the passport website site you can register and book a slot(google out for more information)

Hope this helps 
Cheers
Oz309



Dhawal said:


> oz309 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi oz309,
> > Is it that simple to get a PCC from mumbai?I heard thatit takes 2-3 weeks once you have submitted the passport for PCC?Also what is a pcc?Just a stamp on the passport?or one gets a certificate?Can you give the link for the url where one can book the slot?What are the documents required for PCC?


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Dear members,

Today I went for PCC at Passport seva kendra (India) after taking online appointment. After waiting for couple of hours my turn came and the person took my passport inside to verify if they have my verfication report or not. He came back and said Passport seva kendra is Not having mine n my spouse verfication report and asked us to visit to Old passport office ( hyd) for PCC.

Could anyone guide me here? did anyone faced this problem before? What is the process to get PCC if passport office doesnot have our verification report? How much time it will take?
Please guide and Advise.

Skj


oz309 said:


> @ Dhawal
> 
> I am not too sure if the process is any different in Mumbi, I applied from Bangalore and I can say that the process is that simple.
> PCC is a letter what the officer would give you after checking the passport and yes there will be a stamp in the passport by the issuing authority.
> ...


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

Dhawal said:


> oz309 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi oz309,
> ...


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

It will take 1 day if your passport was issued in Mumbai and police report was clear at that time.

Otherwise it will take 45 days minimum thanks to mumbai police and if ur file is lost than god save u


----------



## vishal182 (Apr 11, 2012)

rajnirwan said:


> It will take 1 day if your passport was issued in Mumbai and police report was clear at that time.
> 
> Otherwise it will take 45 days minimum thanks to mumbai police and if ur file is lost than god save u


Heart in my mouth.. God pls save me..


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

Though I have my passport issued at Bangalore, I got my pcc in 2 hours at Thane PSK.

What I found in Mumbai/Thane is that there is a police verification done before renting a house. As I had moved to my rented house recently I had the police verification report already in hand. Although purpose of that was for rental agreement, I thought it may help.

They said same thing that if your file would be found in this PSK database, then I can get it right now. But I was afraid, as my passport was from Blore.

Anyway, I got angry on them at some point of time, as I was waiting for long....and then they mellowed like hot chocolate and within 1 hour I got everything.

I see that they dont have much idea, as things are outsourced to TCS people, who dont have much authority in saying which document is needed and which wont. They will forward your case to some govt officer then. So please take your address proof whatever mentioned on the govt site....bank statement and gas/elec/water bill etc are best options....I went there 1 day ago also to find out the process and the required documents, so when I went next day, they recognised me and were co-operative when I told them about my frustation after waiting 3 hours.

Going there one day and asking the related documents is a better way. Calling passport toll free wont help as they dont have much information and forward you again to see the website. Going to office and personally meeting them will give you a clear list of which all documents are necessary, because cases vary from person to person. Once they told you something and next day you go there with all those documents in hand with original it's there responsibility to server you. You have a ground to stand then.

If you dont have any police verification report try to get it from local police station, although they didnt look mine that time.

But thank god it was done same day and no more hassels to follow police. Try hard, keep persisting and keep all documents ready (try to get those which are mentioned on passport site...if you get other documents then it goes into loop of verification by officer again).

hope it cleared some doubt.


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Well I wud say that u were extremely lucky

I went to Malad tcs, first I was told that it cannot be issued here as my passport was of Delhi pro

Than they said it will take 45 days

My wife's pc has come but my file it looks has been misplaced as local police station could not find the same despite me and my wifes paper were verified by local police on same day

Don't know where to go


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have seen that few more people have got within hours, even if their passport was not issued from same rpo.
First of all his reason for your rejection was totally incorrect. you can get pcc from anywhere in country, provided you can show the address proof.

Try to do as your wife got, i don't know her case, but u can try to find some similar way....try to get a pre police verification report in hand....you can confirm from them that, will with pre verification they will give you same day? As this is rule and they must follow it, it may bring down number of days, if you can get pre verification.

All the best for the toughest part of application


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

I went to Malad tcs, requested them to issue pcc based on the ground suggested by you but no success...


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hmm...it's not nice to know. You provide substantial proofs of your current address. That's necessary.

Either you apply and wait for 45 days or you can try to get a pre-police verification report and show them..did you ask them will it take 45 days still if you show them the pre-veryfication report ?


----------

